
Reverb.com raises 25M - atom_enger
http://www.chicagobusiness.com/article/20151203/BLOGS11/151209929/david-kalt-tunes-up-25-million-for-reverb-com
======
joekur
TC's article, without a signup wall: [http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/04/reverb-
coms-marketplace-for...](http://techcrunch.com/2015/12/04/reverb-coms-
marketplace-for-musicians-tunes-up-with-25-million/).

Way to go Reverb!

------
be_erik
Always nice to see a Chicago startup garnering this kind of attention.

